# PAC SWI-PS Question



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

Wrapping up my install, need to tie in the PAC SWI-PS to my Avic Z1.

I searched the forums, since the pinouts that pac has in their instructions have NO wires in them......

So, since the PAC instructions are not valid,

Do we still use the inline resistor as stated in their instructions, or not?

I've searched the forums, and all mentions of pac installs just mention grounding the one lead and using the other, no mention of using the supplied resistors...

Any input would be appreciated.

Install post w/ pics coming soon.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

ShadesOfGrey said:


> Wrapping up my install, need to tie in the PAC SWI-PS to my Avic Z1.


Huh?


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

The PAC SWI-PS is an interface to hook your steering wheel buttons up to your aftermarket radio.

The directions that come with it are incorrect for the 05 GTO.

Was wondering if anyone else had experience w/ this.

ShadesOfGrey


----------

